

Secure REST Services Using Spring Security - javinpaul
http://crazygui.wordpress.com/2014/08/29/secure-rest-services-using-spring-security/

======
mathieuruellan
I'm using also spring security for a rest API.

I experienced a problem if you use the framework as is with rememberme feature
.

Our angular applications is using a rest api and the usera can have multiple
requests at the same time. Then the token value in the cookie is changed by
the first request and become wrong for the next one in the stack. A theft
attack is detected.

